# Cost for wooden floors



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies to my previuos post about renovtion costs. The replies were very helpful.

The floors are presently carpeted. We would prefer wooden floors. Is it possible to put wood over the concrete? Any idea of approximate cost per metre? Thanks again.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stellen said:


> Thanks for the replies to my previuos post about renovtion costs. The replies were very helpful.
> 
> The floors are presently carpeted. We would prefer wooden floors. Is it possible to put wood over the concrete? Any idea of approximate cost per metre? Thanks again.


Hi Stellen, it is possible to put wood over concrete, I saw laminate wood strips at CTM... costs anything from R250.00 upwards per square metre.

We have decided on ceramic tiles in all the living areas and carpets in the bedrooms.
Works out quite a bit cheaper, although I know it will be very cold in winter!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Just to hijack the thread a little.... does anyone know if you can put real wood flooring (about 4 inch widths / 10cm) over a concrete floor without having it raised by more than an inch or so?


----------



## dunitzsantrino (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi!

Hardwood flooring can be installed successfully on either on-grade or above-ground slabs. Below-grade installation is not recommended.

The slab must be flat and level with a trowel finish, free of grease, oil, stains and dust. New concrete is heavy with moisture, so test for dryness before beginning the subfloor.

The cost will be 10$/Sq feet


----------

